# Solar panel blues



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Can anybody tell me how to work out the output of a solar panel?? I have one fitted but have no paperwork on it at all :?:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Is there a gap underneath.....you could slide a mirror under where the cables come out as normally there is a label with that info

there is a way (each cell x number of cells = wattage) but I haven't got a clue


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

daffodil said:


> Can anybody tell me how to work out the output of a solar panel?? I have one fitted but have no paperwork on it at all :?:


What are its dimensions?


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I remember reading on here that each cell provides about 3.1w under perfect conditions, so count the number of small black squares and times it by 3.1.

Don't take that as gospel as I may have remembered wrongly.

I just counted 30 cells on my 100w panel which makes 93w so its kind of right???


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

A normal 36-cell solar panel gives 0.5V per cell, the current/wattage varies with the cell size.

This is for monocrystalline cells, polycrystalline cells are lower output per cell and therefore more are fitted.

Typical mono cell is 4" square.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have 7 panels in stock(two makes) all have 125x125mm cells


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Its a Siemens , it has 36 cells, the whole unit measures 120cms x 53 cms and each cell is 12cms square


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

100 watts unless its more than a couple of years old in which case is could be 80


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for that info ,I think it should run my TRAV L COOL,mind that sprays a bit of water about, but is definitely worth it for the coolness it provides ,once again thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It won't run anything you need the battery to do that. The solar only tops up the battery and 100 watts is what it can produce in perfect conditions, it doesnt do that all day long every day. On dull days it may produce nothing


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey techno
Have you just popped his bubble   
Misty


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But if the leisure batteries are fully charged surely the output from the Solar panel (if it's enough) rather than continue to charge the batteries, will divert to run his gizmo!!!o


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

It does it does and runs the lights it was only curiosity that made me pose the initial question everything works great I just wanted to know how thanks again one and all 8)


----------

